# Imponderable Questions



## Karren (Jan 31, 2008)

A stitch in time saves nine what?

Are part-time band leaders semi-conductors?

Are there a lot of virgins in the Virgin Islands?

Are there any unguided missiles?

Are you telling the truth if you lie in bed?

Before they invented drawing boards, what did they go back to?

Can a stupid person be a smart-ass?

Could crop-circles be the work of a cereal killer?

Do blind Eskimos have seeing-eye sled dogs?

Do cemetery workers prefer the graveyard shift?

Do clowns wear really big socks?

Do fish get thirsty?

Do infants enjoy infancy as much as adults enjoy adultery?

Do people in Australia call the rest of the world 'up over'?

Do steam rollers really roll steam?

Do vegetarians eat animal crackers?

Do you need a silencer if you are going to shoot a mime?

Ever notice how irons have a setting for "permanent" press? I don't get it.

What was the best thing before sliced bread?

Whatever happened to preparations A through G?

What's the synonym for thesaurus?

When cows laugh, does milk come out of their noses?

Where are the germs that cause 'good' breath?

Where are we going? And what's with this hand basket?

Where is Old Zealand?

Which is the other side of the street?

Why are cigarettes sold in gas stations when smoking is prohibited there?

Why are hemorrhoids called "hemorrhoids" instead of "asteroids"?

Why are raisins called raisins if they are only dried grapes? Why not just call them dried grapes?

Why are there interstate highways in Hawaii?

Why are they called "stands" when they're made for sitting?

Why are violets blue and not violet?

Why aren't there ever any guilty bystanders?

Why did kamikaze pilots wear helmets?

Why do ballet dancers dance on their toes? Why doesn't the company just hire taller dancers?

Why do fat chance and slim chance mean the same thing?

Why do flammable and inflammable mean the same thing?

Why do hot dogs come ten to a package and hot dog buns only eight?

Why do mattresses have springs, if they aren't made for jumping on?

Why do people always remember where they were when someone famous was killed? Do they feel perhaps they'll need an alibi?

Why do people tell you when they are speechless?

Why do pigs have curly tails?

Why do the signs that say "Slow Children" have a picture of a running child?

Why do they call it life insurance?

Why do they give you a tape with a VCR to tell you how to use it?

Why do they put Braille dots on the keypad of the drive-up ATM?

Why do they sterilize the needle for lethal injections?

Why do toasters always have a setting that burns the toast to a horrible crisp, which no decent human being would eat?

Why do tourists go to the top of tall buildings and then put money in telescopes so they can see things on the ground in close-up?

Why do we call something sent by car a shipment and something sent by ship a cargo?

Why do we call them restrooms when no one goes there to rest?

Why do we drive on parkways and park on driveways?

Why do we need training bras? What can we teach them?

Why do we put shirts in a suitcase, and put suits in a garment bag?

Why do we say "a pair of pants" when there is only one article of clothing involved?

Why do we say something is out of whack? What is a whack?

Why do wise guy and wise man mean entirely different things?

Why do you need a driver's license to buy liquor when you can't drink and drive?

Why do you need an appointment to see a psychic?

Why does Donald Duck wear a towel when he comes out of the shower, when he doesn't usually wear any pants?

Why does Goofy stand erect while Pluto remains on all fours? They're both dogs!

Why does the sun lighten our hair, but darken our skin?

Why is a boxing ring square?

Why is a carrot more orange than an orange?

Why is a person who plays the piano called a pianist, but a person who drives a race car not called a racist?

Why is brassiere singular and panties plural?

Why is it called lipstick if you can still move your lips?

Why is it considered necessary to nail down the lid of a coffin?

Why is it that doctors call what they do "practice"?

Why is it that famous people are always born on holidays?

Why is it that rain drops but snow falls?

Why is the word dictionary in the dictionary?

Why isn't phonetic spelled the way it sounds?

Why isn't there mouse-flavored cat food?

Huh?







Karren


----------



## Solimar (Jan 31, 2008)

Ya know, I never understand what in the hell "A stitch in time saves nine" actually means.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 31, 2008)

well, I can answer at least one!

a stitch in time saves nine STITCHES



as in, if you did something small and quick now, you could save yourself from having to do a big, difficult job later on


----------



## KellyB (Jan 31, 2008)

Ha. Loved that and emailed it to everyone!!


----------



## Karren (Jan 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ha. Loved that and emailed it to everyone!! My email must just be slow or something cause I didn't get my copy yet....


----------



## Karren (Jan 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, I can answer at least one!
a stitch in time saves nine STITCHES



as in, if you did something small and quick now, you could save yourself from having to do a big, difficult job later on





I thought you could answer the "up over" and the "Old Zealand" questions? Lol


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 1, 2008)

For Old Zealand clik here&gt;&gt; New Zealand too far? Try Old Zealand, Denmark's largest island, instead - Europe, Travel - Independent.co.uk


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 1, 2008)

haha, no, we don't call it up over





nor do I personally (or anyone I know actually) call it down under..


----------



## hollyxann (Feb 1, 2008)

honestly and this sounds bad...ive asked a few those before. being serious too.


----------

